# WorthPoint



## bobcycles (Jul 29, 2019)

Anyone subscribe to this service?  You can access a long past history of realized auction prices
on Ebay and other sales platforms.  Possibly a good resource for researching the value of collectible items, 
art etc.   The membership is kind of $teep.  Anyone have any good
or bad to say about the service "WorthPoint"?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2019)

I know a _*lot*_ of pics on Google Images are Worth Point......


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 30, 2019)

I always get a chuckle out of seeing my old listing photos on WorthPoint.


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 30, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Anyone subscribe to this service?  You can access a long past history of realized auction prices
> on Ebay and other sales platforms.  Possibly a good resource for researching the value of collectible items,
> art etc.   The membership is kind of $teep.  Anyone have any good
> or bad to say about the service "WorthPoint"?




Hey Bob - I have twice. The price is steep but was worth it to me to better understand value and appreciation over time for certain bikes. Their ebay archive goes waaaaaayyyy back. Get your monies worth by scouring the hell out of that site, save images and screenshot everything and record as much as you can for your archive. I bought a month at a time and hit it hard and found all I needed within the month. Then a year later I had a backlog of items I wanted to search for again so got another month then cancelled it. The only thing the paid account does is give you the price. Just make sure you cancel before they bill you again. Also, try it for free for a week and maybe you can get enough out of that free period. I am pretty sure I bought the "Value It" membership and didn't see anything different other than the reveal of the cost. I don't know that the "Research It" does anything different, but have not tried (could be worth a try depending on what it does). All I saw were past ebay auctions. Maybe the "research it" opens up the door for more platforms?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 30, 2019)

rennfaron said:


> Hey Bob - I have twice. The price is steep but was worth it to me to better understand value and appreciation over time for certain bikes. Their ebay archive goes waaaaaayyyy back. Get your monies worth by scouring the hell out of that site, save images and screenshot everything and record as much as you can for your archive. I bought a month at a time and hit it hard and found all I needed within the month. Then a year later I had a backlog of items I wanted to search for again so got another month then cancelled it. The only thing the paid account does is give you the price. Just make sure you cancel before they bill you again. Also, try it for free for a week and maybe you can get enough out of that free period. I am pretty sure I bought the "Value It" membership and didn't see anything different other than the reveal of the cost. I don't know that the "Research It" does anything different, but have not tried (could be worth a try depending on what it does). All I saw were past ebay auctions. Maybe the "research it" opens up the door for more platforms?




>>X2!! on this ; scouring and canceling! Ive used it a few times and found items/prices that I couldnt find anywhere!(not just bicycle stuff) Take inventory of EVERYTHINg you might want to look up; pottery,art,toys,etc,etc THEN "subscribe" like rennfaron said


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 31, 2019)

bikesnbuses said:


> >>X2!! on this ; scouring and canceling! Ive used it a few times and found items/prices that I couldnt find anywhere!(not just bicycle stuff) Take inventory of EVERYTHINg you might want to look up; pottery,art,toys,etc,etc THEN "subscribe" like rennfaron said




Thanks .....Cost is a bit exorbitant for the deluxe version....and not that cheap either for the basic...
But Maybe worth a go for a month or the free trial.


----------



## John (Jul 31, 2019)

Bob do you want to go in on it? Its just a password and user name?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 1, 2019)

You can also try live auctioneers, it’s free to join. Worthpoint is sometimes way over the top .


----------

